# Steroid Half lives



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Below a list of half-life's of the most commonly used steroids, esters and ancillary compounds.

Original post taken from steroid.com post by Thuderin

oral steroids Drug Active half-life

Anadrol / Anapolan50 (oxymetholone) 8 to 9 hours

Anavar (oxandrolone) 9 hours

Dianabol (methandrostenolone , methandienone) 4.5 to 6 hours

Winstrol (stanozolol )

(tablets or depot taken orally) 9 hours

Depot steroids Drug Active half-life

Deca -durabolin (Nandrolone decanate) 14 days

Equipoise 14 days

Finaject (trenbolone acetate) 3 days

Primobolan (methenolone enanthate) 10.5 days

Sustanon or Omnadren 15 to 18 days

Testosterone Cypionate 12 days

Testosterone Enanthate 10.5 days

Testosterone Propionate 4.5 days

Testosterone Suspension 1 day

Winstrol (stanozolol) 1 day

Steroid esters Drug Active half-life

Formate 1.5 days

Acetate 3 days

Propionate 2 days

Phenylpropionate 4.5 days

Butyrate 6 days

Valerate 7.5 days

Hexanoate 9 days

Caproate 9 days

Isocaproate 9 days

Heptanoate 10.5 days

Enanthate 10.5 days

Octanoate 12 days

Cypionate 12 days

Nonanoate 13.5 days

Decanoate 15 days

Undecanoate 16.5 days

Ancillaries Drug Active half-life

Arimidex 3 days

Clenbuterol 1.5 days

Clomid 5 days

Cytadren 6 hours

T3 10 hours

Active Life versus Half Life

The confusion comes from the 2 terms being used synonymously when they should not be. "Half-life is not a reference for the total time a drug will be found active in the body. It may take several half-lives before the drug is completely inactive."

Half-life: The period of time required for the concentration or amount of drug in the body to be reduced to exactly one-half of a given concentration or amount.

Example: The half-life of anavar is 9 hours+/- (9 hours after oral administration of 50 mg of anavar, 25mg is still present in the body).

Active life: Refers to the period in which the amount of a drug in the body is enough that it will still produce the desired effects for which it was administered. Or conversely, inhibit natural recovery of normal bodily function. It is dose dependent.

Example: The active life of 1,000mg of testosterone decanoate would be more than one month. At day 30 after injection, 250mg or more of this drug would still be present in the body.

WHAT AN ESTER IS, AND HOW IT WORKS

I'm sure that if you have taken an interest in anabolic steroids you have noticed the similarities on the labeling of many drugs. Let's look at testosterone for example. One can find compounds like testosterone cypionate, enanthate, propionate, heptylate; caproate, phenylpropionate, isocaproate, decanoate, acetate, the list goes on and on. In all such cases the parent hormone is testosterone, which had been modified by adding an ester (enanthate, propionate etc.) to its structure. The following question arises: What is the difference between the various esterified versions of testosterone in regards to their use in bodybuilding?

An ester is a chain composed primarily of carbon and hydrogen atoms. This chain is typically attached to the parent steroid hormone at the 17th carbon position (beta orientation), although some compounds do carry esters at position 3 (for the purposes of this article it is not crucial to understand the exact position of the ester). Esterification of an injectable anabolic/androgenic steroid basically accomplishes one thing, it slows the release of the parent steroid from the site of injection. This happens because the ester will notably lower the water solubility of the steroid, and increase its lipid (fat) solubility. This will cause the drug to form a deposit in the muscle tissue, from which it will slowly enter into circulation as it is picked up in small quantities by the blood. Generally, the longer the ester chain, the lower the water solubility of the compound, and the longer it will take to for the full dosage to reach general circulation.

Slowing the release of the parent steroid is a great benefit in steroid medicine, as free testosterone (or other steroid hormones) previously would remain active in the body for a very short period of time (typically hours). This would necessitate an unpleasant daily injection schedule if one wished to maintain a continuous elevation of testosterone. By adding an ester, injections can be as infrequent as once per week or longer, instead of having to constantly re-administer the drug to achieve the desried effect. Clearly without the use of an ester, maintaining constant blood levels with an injectable anabolic/androgen would be much more difficult.

Esterification temporarily deactivates the steroid molecule. With a chain blocking the 17th beta position, binding to the androgen receptor is not possible (it can exert no activity in the body). In order for the compound to become active the ester must therefore first be removed. This automatically occurs once the compound has filtered into blood circulation, where esterase enzymes quickly cleave off (hydrolyze) the ester chain. This will restore the necessary hydroxyl (OH) group at the 17th beta position, enabling the drug to attach to the appropriate receptor. Now and only now will the steroid be able to have an effect on skeletal muscle tissue.

You can start to see why considering testosterone cypionate much more potent than enanthate makes little sense, as your muscles are seeing only free testosterone no matter what ester was used to deploy it.

ACTIONS OF DIFFERENT ESTERS

There are many different esters that are used with anabolic/androgenic steroids, but again, they all do basically the same thing. Esters vary only in their ability to reduce a steroid's water solubility. An ester like propionate for example will slow the release of a steroid for a few days, while the duration will be up to 15 days+/- with a decanoate ester. Esters have no effect on the tendency for the parent steroid to convert to estrogen or DHT (dihydrotestosterone: a more potent metabolite) nor will it effect the overall muscle-building potency of the compound. Any differences in results and side effects that may be noted by bodybuilders who have used various esterified versions of the same base steroid are just issues of timing.

*Testosterone enanthate causes estrogen related problems more readily than Sustanon, simply because with enanthate testosterone levels will peak and trough much sooner. Likewise testosterone suspension is the worst in regards to gyno and water bloat because blood hormone levels peak so quickly with this drug (propionate included). Instead of waiting weeks for testosterone levels to rise to their highest point, here we are at most looking at a couple of days. Given an equal blood level of testosterone, there would be no difference in the rate of aromatization or DHT conversion between different esters. There is simply no mechanism for this to be possible.

There is however one way that we can say an ester does technically effect potency; it is calculated in the steroid weight. The heavier the ester chain, the greater is its percentage of the total weight. In the case of testosterone enanthate for example, 250mg of esterified steroid (testosterone enanthate) is equal to only 180mg of free testosterone. 70mgs out of each 250mg injection is the weight of the ester. If we wanted to be really picky, we could consider enanthate slightly MORE potent than cypionate (I know this goes against popular thinking) as its ester chain contains one less carbon atom (therefore taking up a slightly smaller percentage of total weight). Propionate would of course come out on top of the three, releasing a measurable (but not significant) amount more testosterone per injection than cypionate or enanthate.

IN CONCLUSION

While the advent of esters certainly constitutes an invaluable advance in the field of anabolic steroid medicine, clearly you can see that there is no magic involved here. Esters work in a well-understood and predictable manner, and do not alter the activity of the parent steroid in any way other than to delay its release. Although the lure surrounding various steroid products like testosterone cypionate, Sustanon, Omnadren etc. certainly makes for interesting conversation, realistically it just amounts to misinformation that the athlete would be better off ignoring. Testosterone is testosterone and anyone who is going to tell you one ester form of this (or any) hormone is much better than another one should do a little more research, and a lot less talking.

ESTER PROFILES

Sustanon: The "king" of testosterone blends.

The four different testosterone esters in this product certainly look appealing to the consumer, there is no denying that. But for the athlete I think it is all just a matter of marketing (Hell, why buy one ester when you can get four?). In clinical situations I can see some strong uses for it. If you were undergoing testosterone replacement therapy for example, you would probably find Sustanon a much more comfortable option than testosterone enanthate. You would need to visit the doctor less frequently for an injection, and blood levels should be more steadily maintained between treatments. But for the bodybuilder who is injecting 4 ampules of Sustanon per week, there is no advantage over other testosterone products. In fact, the high price tag for Sustanon usually makes it a very poor buy in the face of cheaper testosterone enanthate/cypionate. Bodybuilders should probably stop looking at the four ester issue, and stick with totals (Sustanon is just a 250mg testosterone ampule). If you could get nearly double the milligram amount for the same price with enanthate, this is the better product to go with hands down. Leave the high priced stuff for the guys who don't know any better.

Acetate: Chemical Structure C2H4O2.

Also referred to as Acetic Acid; Ethylic acid; Vinegar acid; vinegar; Methanecarboxylic acid. Acetate esters delay the release of a steroid for only a couple of days. Contrary to what you may have read, acetate esters do not increase the tendency for fat removal. Again, there is no known mechanism for it to do so. It is the steroid and not the ester. This ester is used on oral primobolan tablets (metenolone acetate), Finaplix (trenbolone acetate) implant pellets, and occasionally testosterone.

Propionate: Chemical Structure C3H6O2.

Also referred to as Carboxyethane; hydroacrylic acid; Methylacetic acid; Ethylformic acid; Ethanecarboxylic acid; metacetonic acid; pseudoacetic acid; Propionic Acid. Propionate esters will slow the release of a steroid for several days. To keep blood levels from fluctuating greatly, propionate compounds are usually injected from every day to three times weekly. Testosterone propionate and methandriol dipropionate (two separate propionate esters attached to the parent steroid methandriol) are popular items.

Phenylpropionate: Chemical Structure C9H10O2.

Also referred to as Propionic Acid Phenyl Ester. Phenylpropionate will extend the release of active steroid a few days longer than propionate. To keep blood levels even, injections are given at least twice weekly. Durabolin is the drug most commonly seen with a phenylpropionate ester (nandrolone phenylpropionate), although it is also used with testosterone in Sustanon and Omnadren.

Isocarpoate: Chemical Structure C6H12O2.

Also referred to as Isocaproic Acid; isohexanoate; 4-methylvaleric acid. Isocaproate begins to near enanthate in terms of release. The duration is still shorter, with a notable hormone level being sustained for approximately one week. This ester is used with testosterone in the blended products Sustanon and Omnadren.

Caproate: Chemical Structure C6H12O2.

Also referred to as Hexanoic acid; hexanoate; n-Caproic Acid; n-Hexoic acid; butylacetic acid; pentiformic acid; pentylformic acid; n-hexylic acid; 1-pentanecarboxylic acid; hexoic acid; 1-hexanoic acid; Hexylic acid; Caproic acid. This ester is identical to isocarpoate in terms of atom count and weight, but is laid out slightly different (Isocaproate has a split configuration, difficult to explain here but easy to see on paper). Release duration would be very similar to isocaproate (levels sustained for approximately one weak), perhaps coming slightly closer to enanthate due to its straight chain. Caproate is the slowest releasing ester used in Omnadren, which is why most athletes notice more water retention with this compound due to blood level saturation.

Enanthate: Chemical Structure C7H14O2.

Also referred to as heptanoic acid; enanthic acid; enanthylic acid; heptylic acid; heptoic acid; Oenanthylic acid; Oenanthic acid. Enanthate is one of the most prominent esters used in steroid manufacture (most commonly seen with testosterone but is also used in other compounds like Primobolan Depot). Enanthate will release a steady (yet fluctuating as all esters are) level of hormone for approximately 10-14 days. Although in medicine enanthate compounds are often injected on a bi-weekly or monthly basis, athletes will inject at least weekly to help maintain a uniform blood level.

Cypionate: Chemical Structure C8H14O2.

Also referred to as Cyclopentylpropionic acid, cyclopentylpropionate. Cypionate is a very popular ester in the U.S., although it is scarcely found outside this region. Its release duration is almost identical to enanthate (10-14 days), and the two are likewise thought to be interchangeable in U.S. medicine. Althletes commonly hold the belief than cypionate is more powerful than enanthate, although realistically there is little difference between the two. The enanthate ester is in fact slightly smaller than cypionate, and it therefore releases a small (perhaps a few milligrams) amount of steroid more in comparison.

Decanoate: Chemical Structure C10H20O2.

Also referred to as decanoic acid; capric acid; caprinic acid; decylic acid, Nonanecarboxylic acid. The Decanoate ester is most commonly used with the hormone nandrolone (as in Deca-Durabolin) and is found in virtually all corners of the world. Testosterone decanoate is also the longest acting constituent in Sustanon, greatly extending its release duration. The release time with Decanoate compounds is listed to be as long as one month, although most recently we are finding that levels seem to drop significantly after two weeks. To keep blood levels more uniform, athletes (as they have always known to do) will follow a weekly injection schedule.

Undecylenate: Chemical Structure C11H20O2.

Also referred to as Undecylenic acid; Hendecenoic acid; Undecenoic acid. This ester is very similar to decanoate, containing only one carbon atom more. Its release duration is likewise very similar (approximately 2-3 weeks), perhaps extending a day or so past that seen with decanoate. Undecylenate seems to be exclusive to the veterinary preparation Equipoise (boldenone undecylenate), although there is no reason it would not work well in human-use preparations (Equipoise certainly works fine for athletes). Again, weekly injections are most common.

Undecanoate: Chemical Structure C11H22O2.

Also referred to as Undecanoic Acid; 1-Decanecarboxylic acid; Hendecanoic acid; Undecylic acid. Undecanoate is not a commonly found ester, and only appears to be used in the nandrolone preparation Dynabolan, and oral testosterone undecanoate (Andriol ). Since this ester is chemically very similar to undecylenate (it is only 2 hydrogen atoms larger), it has a similar release duration (approximately 2-3 weeks). Although this ester is used in the oral preparation Andriol, there is no reason to believe it carries any properties unique of other esters. Andriol in fact works very poorly at delivering testosterone, bolstering the idea that oral administration is not the idea use of esterified androgens.

Laurate: Chemical structure C12H24O2.

Also referred to as Dodecanoic acid, laurostearic acid, duodecyclic acid, 1-undecanecarboxylic acid, and dodecoic acid. Laurate is the longest releasing ester used in commercial steroid production, although longer acting esters do exist. Its release duration would be closer to one month than the other esters listed above, although realistically we are probably to expect a notable drop in hormone level after the third week. Laurate is exclusively found in the veterinary nandrolone preparation Laurabolin, perhaps seen as slightly advantageous over a decanoate ester due to a less frequent injection schedule. Again athletes will most commonly inject this drug weekly, no doubt in part due to its low strength (25mg/ml or 50mg/ml).

POST CONCLUSION

All the evidence points to the use of short estered AAS injectables, versus long estered AAS injectables, as being the fastest way to recover natural testosterone levels post cycle.

*Note: The information above was compiled from a number of different authors and websites.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Great post and I haven't even finished yet, think a lot of people needed something like this to clarify everything.

Cheers mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just to add to this thread ester weights......

Milligrams below are the estimated amount of active hormone per 100mg of hormone and ester.

Boldenone base: 100mg

Boldenone acetate: 83mg

Boldenone Propionate : 80mg

Boldenone Cypionate : 69mg

Boldenone Undecylenate: 61mg

Clostebol Base: 100mg

Clostebol Acetate: 84mg

Clostebol Enanthate : 72mg

Drostanolone Base: 100mg

Drostanolone Propionate: 80mg

Drostanolone Enanthate: 71mg

Methenolone Base: 100mg

Methenolone Acetate: 82mg

Methenolone Enanthate: 71mg

Nandrolone Base: 100mg

Nandrolone Cypionate: 69mg

Nandrolone Phenylpropionate: 63mg

Nandrolone Decanoate: 62mg

Nandrolone Undecylenate: 60mg

Nandrolone Laurate: 56mg

Stenbolone Base: 100mg

Stenbolone Acetate: 84mg

Testosterone Base: 100mg

Testosterone Acetate: 83mg

Testosterone Propionate : 80mg

Testosterone Isocaproate: 72mg

Testosterone Enanthate : 70mg

Testosterone Cypionate : 69mg

Testosterone Phenylpropionate: 66mg

Testosterone Decanoate: 62mg

Testosterone Undecanoate: 61mg

Trenbolone Base: 100mg

Trenbolone Acetate: 83mg

Trenbolone Enanthate: 68mg

Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzyl Carbonate: 65mg*

Trenbolone cyclohexylmethylcarbonate: 65mg*


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Great post, and full of interesting and useful info'.


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

so if tren E is 200mg/ml then its only... 136mg/ml

thats quite alot less and thats even if the gear isnt underdosed


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Paul...really do appreciate learning the science of AAS.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Great post


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Good info and nice to read something bodybuilding related! Ha

One thing I don't understand though it says in the example that deconate ester has a half life of 15 days so I would have thought that means on day 30 it would be cleared but it say out of 1000mg first injected 250mg would still be there?

Cheers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bailey-bose said:


> so if tren E is 200mg/ml then its only... 136mg/ml
> 
> thats quite alot less and thats even if the gear isnt underdosed


you will find not many and certainly non of the main stream labs are underdosed, whoever says they are should either produce a lab test or shut up as you cannot define gear as underdosed by feel



sunn said:


> Good info and nice to read something bodybuilding related! Ha
> 
> One thing I don't understand though it says in the example that deconate ester has a half life of 15 days so I would have thought that means on day 30 it would be cleared but it say out of 1000mg first injected 250mg would still be there?
> 
> Cheers.


a half lif means every 15 days it halfs in strength so 1000mg at day 15 is 500mg then day 30 250mg then day 45 125mg and so on......


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice 1 pscarb its good to have them numbers at hand


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Über useful post!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

So why do people go on about tren ace having to be pinned everyday if the Half life is 3 days?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

str4nger said:


> So why do people go on about tren ace having to be pinned everyday if the Half life is 3 days?


Just like breakfast kick starting metabolism. Eating brown rice. 6 meals. 100% clean eating. Low fat diets. Body part splits for nattys. Christianity.

Dogma and conjecture gets picked up and passed on until its considered fact.


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> you will find not many and certainly non of the main stream labs are underdosed, whoever says they are should either produce a lab test or shut up as you cannot define gear as underdosed by feel
> 
> a half lif means every 15 days it halfs in strength so 1000mg at day 15 is 500mg then day 30 250mg then day 45 125mg and so on......


Spot on thanks mate!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So let me this right.

Test prop 200mg 2 times a week should in theory be a decent protocol?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

simonthepieman said:


> So let me this right.
> 
> Test prop 200mg 2 times a week should in theory be a decent protocol?


Yes it is not needed to use EOD and that is the important thing.....What is needed and what is just done because that is what everyone is doing


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Yes it is not needed to use EOD and that is the important thing.....What is needed and what is just done because that is what everyone is doing


The same for one rip I suppose. I'm not really an AAS taker so normally stay out of those conversations but I get obscurely frustrated at people who only do stuff on certain days because they are divisible by 2 or 7.

If I do take the plunge I might give it a go pinning 2x week


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

brilliant post copied and pasted this to my laptop good to have on hand when planning my next cycle cheers...


----------



## Sted ed (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.roidcalc.com/

States otherwise on the half-lifes. Are you sure they're not the full life's?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sted ed said:


> http://www.roidcalc.com/
> 
> States otherwise on the half-lifes. Are you sure they're not the full life's?


this site and calculator is referencing the Active Life not the Half life


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> The same for one rip I suppose. I'm not really an AAS taker so normally stay out of those conversations but I get obscurely frustrated at people who only do stuff on certain days because they are divisible by 2 or 7.
> 
> If I do take the plunge I might give it a go pinning 2x week


You either take gear or you don't.

How can you say you don't 'Really' do AAS if your considering One Rip? That's not a typical beginner steroid so you must have run at least 1 cycle before


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

mills91 said:


> You either take gear or you don't.
> 
> How can you say you don't 'Really' do AAS if your considering One Rip? That's not a typical beginner steroid so you must have run at least 1 cycle before


lack of articulation on my behalf.

I've done a Tbol cycle before. Not sure if and going to do anything else for the foreseeable future. If was to pin and cycle I was referring to prop in prior post. I made the reference to Onerip to see if the concept about half life is the same.

After re-reading my post i can see the confusion


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> lack of articulation on my behalf.
> 
> I've done a Tbol cycle before. Not sure if and going to do anything else for the foreseeable future. If was to pin and cycle I was referring to prop in prior post. I made the reference to Onerip to see if the concept about half life is the same.
> 
> After re-reading my post i can see the confusion


Let you off then! Haha


----------



## Clayt (Aug 31, 2013)

Seriously amazing post, thanks so much mate


----------



## Mr Self (Jun 7, 2013)

if Testosterone Propionate half life is 4.5 days so it should be injected minimum twice a week.explain guys


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr Self said:


> if Testosterone Propionate half life is 4.5 days so it should be injected minimum twice a week.explain guys


what do you need to be explained??


----------



## Mr Self (Jun 7, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> what do you need to be explained??


so you mean to say i don't need to inject test p 3 times a week instead 2 times a week.btw sir i m planing my next cycle only test p 200 mg 2 times per week.what do you recommend?should i increase the dose or frequency?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Paul. Great post.


----------



## Zee Theloader (Jul 27, 2013)

Good post mate.

:thumbup1:


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> you will find not many and certainly non of the main stream labs are underdosed, whoever says they are should either produce a lab test or shut up as you cannot define gear as underdosed by feel
> 
> a half lif means every 15 days it halfs in strength so 1000mg at day 15 is 500mg then day 30 250mg then day 45 125mg and so on......


it says that the active half life of decanoate is 15 days but it doesnt state what the actual half life of the drug is in this table, which is surely how you would calculate the amount remaining in your system at the 1 month point?

Ive asked the question on the actual half life of decanoate before and it was answered by mars in this thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/180752-half-life-times.html which varies greatly with the numbers in that table


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gingerteef said:


> it says that the active half life of decanoate is 15 days but it doesnt state what the actual half life of the drug is in this table, which is surely how you would calculate the amount remaining in your system at the 1 month point?
> 
> Ive asked the question on the actual half life of decanoate before and it was answered by mars in this thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/180752-half-life-times.html which varies greatly with the numbers in that table


The table in this thread needs to be adjusted after speaking with Mars on this subject I just have not had the time.....


----------



## TONY C (Aug 1, 2013)

hi sorry to jump in to this amazing thread .ive been taking 500m test and 200m deca for 10 weeks now and i plan on having a break after 12 but a kid at our gym has took 800m of test and 400m of deca for as long as i know and has never had a break ,he says hes been on this dose for over a year now and its fine to do so .ive told him hes mad .i was just wondering what sort of affect is this having on his body ,(by the way this kid is huge )


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

I didnt read the full thread so if this is already stated delete my post.

The thing about half lifes is a bit misleading, as far as detection times go at least (i used to be a tested athlete back in the day). A few drugs (winstrol, furazabol, methyltrienolone) tend to linger in the fat tissue and can give positives *a long time* after its usual half life. Especially during dieting.



> has took 800m of test and 400m of deca for as long as i know and has never had a break ,he says hes been on this dose for over a year now and its fine to do so .ive told him hes mad .i was just wondering what sort of affect is this having on his body ,(by the way this kid is huge )


Well his HPTA is probably toasted for quite some time after he decides to stop taking the drugs, other than that it will take quite a while for any bad sides to develop, bad lipid profiles etc take a long time to manifest (if ever).

What would bother me the most is the psychologic side effects. Depression, hypomanias, libido changes...The brain tends to have long term adaptive changes to overexposure to anything, so quitting the drugs, even after he restores his endogenous production, his brain will think that its too low.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

any chance of an update with the real half lives?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

@Pscarb don't suppose you could update these could ya, wanna plan my next blast and get timings down to a tee.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Could someone explain one thing for me please, under Depot steroids Drug Active half-life we have Test Prop at 4.5 days, but under Steroid esters Drug Active half-life we have Propionate at 2 days. What's the difference?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> @Pscarb don't suppose you could update these could ya, wanna plan my next blast and get timings down to a tee.


i will as soon as i have the time mate


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

TONY C said:


> hi sorry to jump in to this amazing thread .ive been taking 500m test and 200m deca for 10 weeks now and i plan on having a break after 12 but a kid at our gym has took 800m of test and 400m of deca for as long as i know and has never had a break ,he says hes been on this dose for over a year now and its fine to do so .ive told him hes mad .i was just wondering what sort of affect is this having on his body ,(by the way this kid is huge )


Well as one fella said his HPTA is probably dormant..but the other effect is that he's huge. I cant run large doses of deca for long...wish I could.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Some decent info about half-life's & PCT copied & pasted from two other sites which can be used to plan your cycle & PCT start date effectively.....

Anyone new to steroids may be wondering what this means, even some experienced steroid users may also be wondering what this means. So here in simple terms you can read and hopefully understand all about steroid half life's and what this term means.

Basically every drug has a half life, steroids included. If for example, you were to inject 1000mg of testosterone cypionate once weekly, for 10 weeks, how would you know when you were "off"? Would you be "off" when you had finished your last dose? You would be able to calculate this from the half life of testosterone cypionate . The half life of testosterone cypionate is around 12 days. This means that 12 days from your last shot of 1000mg of testosterone cypionate (Time to start PCT? You decide.), your blood levels of testosterone cypionate will contain 500mg of the steroid. Another 12 days from then, i.e. 24 days from last dose, your blood levels will contain 250mg of the steroid. This amount then keeps halving every 12 days. At 48 days (almost 2 months) from your last dose, your blood levels will still contain 67.5mg of testosterone cypionate.

Therefore you can clearly see that when you finish your cycle, even though you are not putting any steroids into your body, you may think that you are now "off", however you still have, and will still have for some time after your last dose, "active" blood levels of the steroid. Therefore you can plan what to use, how long for, and how long off your cycle, based on these half life's.

Most people start their PCT too early and wonder why they feel like complete **** after finishing their PCT. It is because they began their PCT when they were still suppressed, possibly even finishing PCT while there was still exogenous testosterone suppressing natural production.

This is why you should stop any long esters by about 30 days before the end of your desired cycle length. You should then replace them with a short ester such as propionate so that you can gradually lower your testosterone levels down. Upon total discontinuation of injections, you can begin PCT in a relatively short timespan, as opposed to waiting several weeks had you not tapered with a short ester.

Close Half-Lives

*Note: The determined half-lives are only estimations. After performing a PCT calculation, an error margin of a few days should be considered.

Propionate: 2 days

Reasoning: From analyzing graphs we determined that total testosterone levels began their drop 24 h after a single injection of 50mg testosterone propionate (1). Further analysis discovered levels were halved approximately 2 days after injection, and so that is the estimated half-life of the propionate ester.

Phenylpropionate: 3 days

Reasoning: Data revealed nandrolone phenylpropionate to have a little bit longer of a half-life than that of propionate (2). Although there have not been many studies done using the ester, it's estimated half-life is 3 days.

Isocaproate: 5 days

Reasoning: With a shorter ester than that of enanthate and longer than that of phenylpropionate, the isocaproate half-life is rougly estimated to have a 5 day half-life. This is based on the carbon composition of the ester alone as there exists very little known studies on this ester.

Enanthate: 7 days

Reasoning: From analyzing many graphs and data tables concerning the half-lives of testosterone enanthate(1, 4, 5), it was concluded that the half-life was measured to be about 7 days. We noted that weekly injections of 200mg TE resulted in a continual rise in total testosterone levels until it plateaued at 12 weeks (3). The total testosterone levels between the 8th and 12th week were not significantly different signifying that an estimated half-life of 7 days properly fit the calculated predictions for testosterone levels.

Cypionate: 7 days

Reasoning: Differing from enanthate by only 1 carbon atom, the cypionate ester has no noticeable changes in half-life from enanthate (1). Thus it shares the same, 7 days.

Decanoate: 9.5 days

Reasoning: Being 3 carbon atoms longer, this ester should have an extended half-life over enanthate. This is shown evidently in studies done on single-shot injections of Nandrolone Decanoate (3). The half-life varied from 7-12 days leaning more towards 12 days depending on injection site. We took the average of that which was 9.5.

Undecanoate: 34 days

Reasoning: From detailed graphs and also clinically calculated half-lifes in (1), the estimated half-life of the undecanoate is an impressive 34 days. Definitely not an ester to use for short cycles

(1) Testosterone: Action, Deficiency, Substition

E. Nieschlag

Ch. 14.3, 405-435

(2) Pharmacokinetics and Pharmacodynamics of Nandrolone Esters in Oil Vehicle: Effects of Ester, Injection Site and Injection Volume (Mirror)

Charles F. Minto, Christopher Howe, Susan Wishart, Ann J. Conway and David J. Handelsman

J Pharmacol Exp Ther. Vol. 281, Issue 1, 93-102, 1997

(3) Comparison between testosterone enanthate-induced azoospermia and oligozoospermia in a male contraceptive study. II. Pharmacokinetics and pharmacodynamics of once weekly administration of testosterone enanthate(Mirror)

RA Anderson and FC Wu

Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab, 1996; 81: 896 - 901

(4) Current Status of Testosterone Replacement Therapy in Men (Mirror)

Stephen J. Winters, MD

Arch Fam Med. 1999;8:257-263.

(5) Testosterone dose-response relationships in healthy young men (Mirror)

Shalender Bhasin, Linda Woodhouse, Richard Casaburi, Atam B. Singh, Dimple Bhasin, Nancy Berman, Xianghong Chen, Kevin E. Yarasheski, Lynne Magliano, Connie Dzekov, Jeanne Dzekov, Rachelle Bross, Jeffrey Phillips, Indrani Sinha-Hikim, Ruoquing Shen, and Thomas W. Storer

Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab, Dec 2001; 281: 1172 - 1181.

(6) The effects of exogenous testosterone on sexuality and mood of normal men (Mirror)

RA Anderson, J Bancroft and FC Wu

Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab, 1992; 75: 1503 - 1507


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Some decent info about half-life's & PCT copied & pasted from two other sites which can be used to plan your cycle & PCT start date effectively.....

Anyone new to steroids may be wondering what this means, even some experienced steroid users may also be wondering what this means. So here in simple terms you can read and hopefully understand all about steroid half life's and what this term means.

Basically every drug has a half life, steroids included. If for example, you were to inject 1000mg of testosterone cypionate once weekly, for 10 weeks, how would you know when you were "off"? Would you be "off" when you had finished your last dose? You would be able to calculate this from the half life of testosterone cypionate . The half life of testosterone cypionate is around 12 days. This means that 12 days from your last shot of 1000mg of testosterone cypionate (Time to start PCT? You decide.), your blood levels of testosterone cypionate will contain 500mg of the steroid. Another 12 days from then, i.e. 24 days from last dose, your blood levels will contain 250mg of the steroid. This amount then keeps halving every 12 days. At 48 days (almost 2 months) from your last dose, your blood levels will still contain 67.5mg of testosterone cypionate.

Therefore you can clearly see that when you finish your cycle, even though you are not putting any steroids into your body, you may think that you are now "off", however you still have, and will still have for some time after your last dose, "active" blood levels of the steroid. Therefore you can plan what to use, how long for, and how long off your cycle, based on these half life's.

Most people start their PCT too early and wonder why they feel like complete **** after finishing their PCT. It is because they began their PCT when they were still suppressed, possibly even finishing PCT while there was still exogenous testosterone suppressing natural production.

This is why you should stop any long esters by about 30 days before the end of your desired cycle length. You should then replace them with a short ester such as propionate so that you can gradually lower your testosterone levels down. Upon total discontinuation of injections, you can begin PCT in a relatively short timespan, as opposed to waiting several weeks had you not tapered with a short ester.

Close Half-Lives

*Note: The determined half-lives are only estimations. After performing a PCT calculation, an error margin of a few days should be considered.

Propionate: 2 days

Reasoning: From analyzing graphs we determined that total testosterone levels began their drop 24 h after a single injection of 50mg testosterone propionate (1). Further analysis discovered levels were halved approximately 2 days after injection, and so that is the estimated half-life of the propionate ester.

Phenylpropionate: 3 days

Reasoning: Data revealed nandrolone phenylpropionate to have a little bit longer of a half-life than that of propionate (2). Although there have not been many studies done using the ester, it's estimated half-life is 3 days.

Isocaproate: 5 days

Reasoning: With a shorter ester than that of enanthate and longer than that of phenylpropionate, the isocaproate half-life is rougly estimated to have a 5 day half-life. This is based on the carbon composition of the ester alone as there exists very little known studies on this ester.

Enanthate: 7 days

Reasoning: From analyzing many graphs and data tables concerning the half-lives of testosterone enanthate(1, 4, 5), it was concluded that the half-life was measured to be about 7 days. We noted that weekly injections of 200mg TE resulted in a continual rise in total testosterone levels until it plateaued at 12 weeks (3). The total testosterone levels between the 8th and 12th week were not significantly different signifying that an estimated half-life of 7 days properly fit the calculated predictions for testosterone levels.

Cypionate: 7 days

Reasoning: Differing from enanthate by only 1 carbon atom, the cypionate ester has no noticeable changes in half-life from enanthate (1). Thus it shares the same, 7 days.

Decanoate: 9.5 days

Reasoning: Being 3 carbon atoms longer, this ester should have an extended half-life over enanthate. This is shown evidently in studies done on single-shot injections of Nandrolone Decanoate (3). The half-life varied from 7-12 days leaning more towards 12 days depending on injection site. We took the average of that which was 9.5.

Undecanoate: 34 days

Reasoning: From detailed graphs and also clinically calculated half-lifes in (1), the estimated half-life of the undecanoate is an impressive 34 days. Definitely not an ester to use for short cycles

(1) Testosterone: Action, Deficiency, Substition

E. Nieschlag

Ch. 14.3, 405-435

(2) Pharmacokinetics and Pharmacodynamics of Nandrolone Esters in Oil Vehicle: Effects of Ester, Injection Site and Injection Volume (Mirror)

Charles F. Minto, Christopher Howe, Susan Wishart, Ann J. Conway and David J. Handelsman

J Pharmacol Exp Ther. Vol. 281, Issue 1, 93-102, 1997

(3) Comparison between testosterone enanthate-induced azoospermia and oligozoospermia in a male contraceptive study. II. Pharmacokinetics and pharmacodynamics of once weekly administration of testosterone enanthate(Mirror)

RA Anderson and FC Wu

Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab, 1996; 81: 896 - 901

(4) Current Status of Testosterone Replacement Therapy in Men (Mirror)

Stephen J. Winters, MD

Arch Fam Med. 1999;8:257-263.

(5) Testosterone dose-response relationships in healthy young men (Mirror)

Shalender Bhasin, Linda Woodhouse, Richard Casaburi, Atam B. Singh, Dimple Bhasin, Nancy Berman, Xianghong Chen, Kevin E. Yarasheski, Lynne Magliano, Connie Dzekov, Jeanne Dzekov, Rachelle Bross, Jeffrey Phillips, Indrani Sinha-Hikim, Ruoquing Shen, and Thomas W. Storer

Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab, Dec 2001; 281: 1172 - 1181.

(6) The effects of exogenous testosterone on sexuality and mood of normal men (Mirror)

RA Anderson, J Bancroft and FC Wu

Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab, 1992; 75: 1503 - 1507


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Closing the thread until I can get round to sorting the information out


----------

